# Netgear RangeMax WPN111 erhält eine Verbindung zum SMC Router, trotzdem kein Internet



## tempomat (31. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich kann mit meinem Notebook (Betriebssystem: Windows 2000) nicht drahtlos ins Internet. Verwende dazu diesen "Netgear RangeMax WPN111" (WLAN USB Stick) für eine Verbindung zu meinem SMC Router (mit WLAN). Obwohl mir das Netgear Setup Assistent ein sehr hohes Signal anzeigt, kann ich trotzdem nicht im Internet surfen.

Weitere Infos:

Ich habe meinem Notebook für Ethernetadapter - LAN Verbindung (Netgear RangeMax) eine feste IP vergeben: 192.168.2.166
Standardgateway: 192.168.2.1

Wenn ich bei der "Eingabeaufforderung" ipconfig /all schreibe, zeigt er mir zwei Ethernetadapter an. 1. Ethernetadapter - LAN Verbindung 2 (Xircom CreditCard = meine Netzwerkkarte), 2. Ethernetadapter - LAN Verbindung (Netgear RangeMax).

Für das 1. habe ich als IP - Adresse: 169.254.36.37 und bei Standardgateway nichts.

ping 192.168.2.1 liefert folgende Fehlermeldung: "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung"

Hmm, worin kann es liegen. Braucht ihr noch andere Informationen von mir?


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. März 2007)

Hallo, und herzlich willkommen auf Tutorials.de

Also wie ich das lese hast du die IP und Gateway bei der Wlanverbindung eingetragen.
Hast du die eventuell vorhandene Verschlüsselung richtig eingestellt?
Ich hab schon oft erlebt dass trotz falschen Keys das Wlan als "In Ordnung" angezeigt wurde.
Die IP des Routers solltest du übrigens auch noch als DNS eintragen.


----------



## tempomat (31. März 2007)

Hi,

momentan verwende ich keine Verschlüsselung (No WAP / No WEP). Möchte zuerst mal versuchen, dass so in den Griff zu bekommen.

Bei DNS habe ich schon folgendes eingetragen: 192.168.2.1


----------

